# Ewwww boys stink!



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok gross.....Jackson smells like pee all the time. I know it's because when he pees it gets on his hair. But man the smell is SO strong- I can be sitting on the couch and he is laying on the floor at my feet and I can smell him. His hair is cut in a puppy cut- only about 1 1/2 inches long, and his belly is shaved. But when I put him on is back, I can see the yellow pee on his hair still on the insides of his legs and a bit on the sides-
EWWWW
Any tricks for de-peeing the smelly boy???:frusty:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Boys will be boys, I woke up this morning to teenager leaving the toilet seat UP ..AND unflushed......uke: I know I taught that boy better and for him to forget BOTH things..(??:frusty 

Umm, you could sprinkle some baby powder on it? That dry shampoo stuff? I don't think they make smelly-weiner spray, but its not a bad idea if there are any budding entrepreneurs out there?? lol

Ick.

Kara


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I know nothing about boys...human or dogs..lol
Does he have an infection???..maybe that is why it smells so strong??
Does he not drink enough water??? perhaps that is why??? Just throwing it out. I use puppy wipes on whimsy when she need a little freshening up. I'm sure babywipes would be fine too.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Katie, I have had all male dogs for years now. Finally I have another girl. I had to look at both Yogi and Boo Boo to see if any of this is happening. It is not no pee smell no stains on either (Boo Boo can be the stinky boy) neither one of my boys is shaved on the belly. My are not intact (Boo Boo thinks he is) could it be from marking, when little stud bunny males mark it is different thicker and can really smell!!!! How do I know this...I use to show Shih Tzu's and my male Mr. Singh was a black and white and ooohhhh the staining. I noticed this was worse when there was a female in heat near and near could be a mile down the road LOL. Maybe one of the groomers on here would know what to do I had a show groomer who knew how to get rid of most things. Hope some one knows!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't have a male but I read that you should leave the hair on his weenie long so that the stream follows the hair. My protection dog that finaly died of old age never smelled and I didn't even think about shaving under there--course he could hike his leg a lot higher that any little havanese. lol


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Lucile, I was reading my email and I came across your reply. I have missed you wit and plain speaking. I have a big smile.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hummm....yes it could be from marking- he has been a BAD boy lately and just this week I do have a girl that went into heat.:croc:
I have tried the baby powder- and it does work for a couple hours.
I will grit my teeth, plug my nose and get thru the next few weeks and see if it improves when my girl is out of heat. I just hate the smell of pee...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

It could be worse..it could be cat pee (well, to me it is a worse/more pungent smell than dogs)..but I guess things like that are subjective.

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Katie ~
apparently smelling is just a gender thing and Jackson is doing his gender proud!  LOL
my boys (human) ALWAYS leave the seat up and we have a "mystery pooper" at least once a day that no one flushes.... EwWWWWW...  (I have 2 young-ish children)

I hope you figure out something to help with the smell ... anndddd.. does this mean there might be some new babies at your house soon!?? 
btw next time we are down, I would LOVE to get together for a play date! Tillie is trying SOOOOO hard to play with the cats, but they just don't get it...


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh yes, my son leaves us surprises in the toilet alllll the time. GROSS. But I know that's because they have automatic flushing toilets at school- so when he gets home he 'forgets'.....maybe its time to get auto-flushing toilets at home?!?! LOL
Yes- if all goes well we could have new babies early next year-
I would love to have you over for a playdate!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well I have the solution...just ship Heidi to me.....problem solved.....will meet ya at the airport!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Oh yes, my son leaves us surprises in the toilet alllll the time. GROSS. But I know that's because they have automatic flushing toilets at school- so when he gets home he 'forgets'.....maybe its time to get auto-flushing toilets at home?!?! LOL
> Yes- if all goes well we could have new babies early next year-
> I would love to have you over for a playdate!


When my younger son was little, he wouldn't flush the toilet because he was afraid of the noise. If someone flushed a toilet in a public restroom, he would run out screaming!<g>

As far as smelly boy-dogs, Kodi doesn't smell at all, but he doesn't get pee on himself, either. He pees standing, and the pee goes straight down onto the ground. Unfortunately, I'm not sure you can TRAIN them to go this way once they've started lifting a leg... but I do make sure Kodi doesn't have access to vertical surfaces when he's out to pee or on a walk, and I don't let him sniff these places either. I don't want him getting any ideas!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I was thinking I had a skunk in the yard, until I started smelling it in the house too..and the closer Sir Winston got to me, the more I smelled it. I cannot believe how bad his urine smells. I tried leaving some hair so it would stream down away from the body but he lifts his leg and it still gets on him. It was so much worse when we went to visit my daughter, she had a neutered male, but SW thought it was a female. Terrible time.[/B]


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a boy and a girl, and neither of them smells. They both "clean" themselves though, so I'm sure that makes a difference. Also, Rascal (the boy) pees in a sort of crouch (he rarely lifts a leg) so I think that keeps him cleaner. But pet wipes work well when there's a little bit of extra cleaning needed. Maybe once a day, just wipe Jackson up a bit?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah it could be worse, you could be changing diapers several times a day. Then they could grow up to be boys and shake it off--all over the bathroom.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I have only been disgusted by boy pee when the silly girls get their heads peed on. Why they sometimes get tempted to check out "the hose" is beyond me...lol.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hehe my shih tzu use to always pee on Boo Boos head this was a dominant thing!!! He also would pee over other dogs and do this back feet scratch the earth thing....Dominant. 
I thought of Jackson..Bellyband looks not so pretty and he could rip it off...but is effective. Today I boarded my dogs they will be with the vet for 10 days and Boo Boo sure enought found the scent of a in heat female (owner thought she had cancer...she was bleeding all over the house) so he does this pee drip ooh gross. His does not smell and is not thick because he is neutered. Mr. Singh's was thick and dark yellow and stinky!!! Boo Boo had been a breeder and my Vet always smiles and says it's in the DNA.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Automatic flushing toilets?????? hmm....will have to check this out the next time we are home depot!! Biggest pet peeve, EVER! 

Karen, scared of the flushing sound? wow! I bet that was more challenging than the monsters in the closet (which we just made monster spray for ) Not sure how I would tackle that fear, what did you do??

Peeing on heads? Really??? ound: egads...why on earth??....

Kara


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Stella pees all over her back legs. Sigh. I just give her a bum and back legs bath every other day =\


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Today was bath day so I trimmed the 'side hair' on his belly a bit more (I trimmed off what was yellow with pee-EWWWW) so I will see if that helps-Here is a pic of him from a couple nights ago. It's a good thing he is so cute or else I may have drop-kicked him out the window by now. :frusty: (kidding of course!)
*edited to add that some of you may recognize him...he was Edward from our Twilight litter last year!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, he looks beautiful... errrrr.. Handsome!!!

I wish we were closer, your grooming skills amaze me!!
I am afraid to trust anyone in the area to groom Tillie... she may end up not looking like her sweet self anymore! 
Hopefully the grooming helps with the pee smell!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

No stinky pee pee here!! Thank Goodness - Logan lifts his leg very high though, and I always try to trim the hair in front on his thang. 
Now I have an issue with automatic flushing toilets in SCHOOL?????? My goodness, we are lucky that our toilets even flush or that the bathrooms are even open in our schools! And I live in a very nice town in NJ where my taxes for 1 acre are over $11,000 a year!!!! Where the heck is my money going???????? 
And my 23 year old is now back home, and although he left years ago to school, knowing to automatically put down the seat and lid - he must have forgotten that while in school and living on his own!!! :frusty:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am getting an education here. Peeing on heads????? Who knew?? Also did not realize the boys could stink so bad. When Augie goes pee, his little behind just all of a sudden sinks toward the ground, his feet behind - like he is stretching out and I don't believe he pees on anything other than the little tuft of hair at the end of his weewee. Then he will throw himself on his side, lift his leg high in the air and lick and smack himself clean. We take Augie out potty on a leash so there are no vertical surfaces in his reach either. 

Katie, Jackson is gorgeous, stinky or not. Love his coloring.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack had this peeing problem (smelling like urine due to pee on the hair) when he was a younger pup. It lasted for months... I ended up shaving the hair in front and in back of the "thang." I did leave hair on the end of the "thang" too.

As Jack grew older, he started to clean himself down there. Problem solved!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Karen, scared of the flushing sound? wow! I bet that was more challenging than the monsters in the closet (which we just made monster spray for ) Not sure how I would tackle that fear, what did you do??
> Kara


He had a TON of sensory integration issues when he was younger. He was one of those kids that we had to cut all the tags out of his clothes, would only eat foods of certain colors and textures, was afraid of loud noises...

We took them to Disney World when he was 4 and his brother 6. What nice parents, right? Give our kids a great time, right? My HUSBAND got to do all the FUN rides with the older one. _I_ got to ride through "It's a Small World" so many times I was ready to slit my throat!ound:

Fortunately, at 17, he's outgrown a lot of it... although he still survives on pizza, pasta an raisin bagels.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

The groomer is coming on Wednesday. Even though it's getting cold I plan to cut down the hair on Eli's under-belly. It's about 2 inches long all around and I definitely noticed it gets crudy with dry pee. He does the split and squat to pee but clearly his aim is bad! It's a little gross to touch but really has no odor, thank goodness. I'd worry that the odor stems from food or dehydration. I know you've heard this from others but I would make sure he's hydrating with filtered water.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Katie,


I was having that problem with Huey so I had the groomer shave his belly a little higher and wider. Problem solved .


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Gage just squats down and pee's. I dont smell any odor from him. I know he cleans himself as well. Jillee pees with her left back leg up. She also cleans herself. Hopefully it wont last long Katie!


----------

